# Third eyelid showing



## Mpatton7 (Nov 28, 2019)

Help everyone, I’m new to the page and just wanted to ask a quick question. We just brought our eight week old puppy home and have noticed that his third eyelid is visible in both eyes. I looked back at pics and it has been this way since we was at least 6 weeks. Is this something that they grow out of?


----------



## Mpatton7 (Nov 28, 2019)

I attached a photo


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

well, it doesn't look like cherry eye or Horner's- 
but ACVO Public has a listing of veterinary ophthalmologists you might want to make him an appointment just to see if there is anything you can do for his comfort-it's my understanding that the nictitating membrane acts as a protector, tear maker, and you want it to do it's job and be where it should be when eyes are open and closed. It might even be that whatever part of the eye supports the membrane may be inadequate? I haven't ever seen a Golden puppy (have seen other breeds) with a constantly visible haw so if he were mine I'd probably try saline daily and make an appointment w the ophthalmologist.


----------



## Mpatton7 (Nov 28, 2019)

*Third eyelid showing in Golden puppy*

Help everyone, I’m new to the page and just wanted to ask a quick question. We just brought our eight week old puppy home and have noticed that his third eyelid is visible in both eyes. I looked back at pics and it has been this way since we was at least 6 weeks. Is this something that they grow out of? He doesn’t seem to be bothered by it at all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Mpatton7-*_I merged your two threads together so you would have all the replies and info in the same thread.


----------



## Mpatton7 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you! We’re taking him to the vet this week for his first appointment so I will definitely ask them!


----------



## Lizpnw (Oct 25, 2020)

Mpatton7 said:


> Thank you! We’re taking him to the vet this week for his first appointment so I will definitely ask them!


Hello, did you end up finding out if anything was wrong or if it's normal? The puppy I am planning on getting has the same eye shape and third eyelid is also showing.


----------

